# More Questions



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

As you know I'm _stuck_ in the UK at the moment, itching to get out to Cairo to be with my husband and start our new life. He arrived last week and has been ill ever since (bless *big hugs honey*) but as well as struggling to get used to a whole new way of doing things as well as a new job, he is desperately trying to find a villa in Al Rehab to rent, he thought he had found one, but he doesnt know if it was a good deal or not after looking at the contract.

Firstly, what would be the average price per month of a 3 bed villa with a garden?? 
Is it usual for the tenent to be responsible for and 'conduct and pay for any maintenance, services, or overhaul to the property' in Egypt?

Please can anyone help, I'm stuck here in rainy old Britain and feel really useless 

thankyou


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Suzzanne said:


> As you know I'm _stuck_ in the UK at the moment, itching to get out to Cairo to be with my husband and start our new life. He arrived last week and has been ill ever since (bless *big hugs honey*) but as well as struggling to get used to a whole new way of doing things as well as a new job, he is desperately trying to find a villa in Al Rehab to rent, he thought he had found one, but he doesnt know if it was a good deal or not after looking at the contract.
> 
> Firstly, what would be the average price per month of a 3 bed villa with a garden??
> Is it usual for the tenent to be responsible for and 'conduct and pay for any maintenance, services, or overhaul to the property' in Egypt?
> ...


Hi Su,

Yes, I know the feeling, everything can be very confusing...I don't know anything about contracts but please check your inbox, I have sent you a link that might help re prices. 

I take it his employers are not helping in the house hunting process? That would have been ideal as here they can see foreigners coming from a mile and unfortunately try and rip you off.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Hi Su,
> 
> Yes, I know the feeling, everything can be very confusing...I don't know anything about contracts but please check your inbox, I have sent you a link that might help re prices.
> 
> I take it his employers are not helping in the house hunting process? That would have been ideal as here they can see foreigners coming from a mile and unfortunately try and rip you off.


Sorry about that, bound to happen I'm afraid, there must be many forum members in re sorry Rehab or at his school who can help,
Sick with what, 
What about renting flat short term till he finds his feet , maybe an option.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Suzzanne said:


> As you know I'm _stuck_ in the UK at the moment, itching to get out to Cairo to be with my husband and start our new life. He arrived last week and has been ill ever since (bless *big hugs honey*) but as well as struggling to get used to a whole new way of doing things as well as a new job, he is desperately trying to find a villa in Al Rehab to rent, he thought he had found one, but he doesnt know if it was a good deal or not after looking at the contract.
> 
> Firstly, what would be the average price per month of a 3 bed villa with a garden??
> Is it usual for the tenent to be responsible for and 'conduct and pay for any maintenance, services, or overhaul to the property' in Egypt?
> ...


Hello Suzane

Sorry I cant help you with the prices, If I was to take a guess I'd say that a villa in Rehab should cost no more than 2500USD, but that's just a guess as I'm not very familiar with Rehab.

The Landlord is reponsible for the service and mantenance of the property. In my case, if a plumber or something is required, it is the landlord's responsability to arrange and pay for it. However, because my landlord only sends useless people that are good for nothing, I get my own staff and supervise and pay it and then I take it off the money for the rent. This arrangement works well with my landlord. 

May I ask when are you planning to join your husband? It probably may be wiser to rent a small apartment to get a feel of the area and be comfortable with the prices and search for a villa when the rest of the family are in Cairo. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

bat said:


> What about renting flat short term till he finds his feet , maybe an option.


Ah, yes, sorry I read the main's poster question without paying attention to the answers already given. 

Bat is right. Probably best to rent something small short term until you feel more settled in Cairo.


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey



aykalam said:


> everything can be very confusing


 I know, if I were in Cairo I would be able to help him out, but I'm not and he's bot very assertive really 



aykalam said:


> I don't know anything about contracts but please check your inbox, I have sent you a link that might help re prices.
> (


 Thankyou honey 



aykalam said:


> I take it his employers are not helping in the house hunting process? That would have been ideal as here they can see foreigners coming from a mile and unfortunately try and rip you off.


 No, they don't seem to be very helpful  I'm sure this will all be part of the steep learning curve that moving to a foregin country is  
Thanks for your Support


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

bat said:


> Sorry about that, bound to happen I'm afraid, there must be many forum members in re sorry Rehab or at his school who can help,
> Sick with what,
> What about renting flat short term till he finds his feet , maybe an option.


Thankyou  yes I have contacted folk from AlRehab who are very helpful  I think it may be me fretting as I'm stuck miles away ~ I must learn to chill out


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Ah, yes, sorry I read the main's poster question without paying attention to the answers already given.
> 
> Bat is right. Probably best to rent something small short term until you feel more settled in Cairo.



Thanks for the top tips regarding serv ices and maintainance  
Our original plan was for him to rent a two bed apartment in Rehab, so he could save some money, get a feel for the place and find something when he wasnt so pressured ~ but he had problems finding something short term (6 months) so as he now has to get a longer lease, he has to find a place with enough room for us all 
But yeh, that was the plan  Great minds think alike and all that


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Suzzanne, 
Re short term rentals...
thing is most landlords here will bully you into signing a two years contract!. But it really doesn't mean anything other than they will use it as an excuse to keep the tenant's deposit once the tenant leaves the property. 

BUt even if you stay for the entire length of your agreement rental period, they will still find a way to keep your deposit. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Tell him to ring me if he needs help - he can come to Rehab for a Costa or I can go to his hotel.

i will leave it to you to contact me now


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Tell him to ring me if he needs help - he can come to Rehab for a Costa or I can go to his hotel.
> 
> i will leave it to you to contact me now


Hey Lanason
Thankyou, you've been an absolute star  I'll make sure he buys you a drink or two when you finally meet


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Suzzanne said:


> Hey Lanason
> Thankyou, you've been an absolute star  I'll make sure he buys you a drink or two when you finally meet


I was up for a meet tonight - maybe a few pointers in the right direction would help. The offer is available if he wants to . . . . . . . 

Buying a "Drink"  not in Rehab he won't - its a DRY city
This is Egypt :confused2:


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Lanason said:


> I was up for a meet tonight - maybe a few pointers in the right direction would help. The offer is available if he wants to . . . . . . .
> 
> Buying a "Drink"  not in Rehab he won't - its a DRY city
> This is Egypt :confused2:


Thankyou, I have texted him and suggested it, like I said he's not as forward as me, unfortunately  
Dry City?? What does that mean exactly? Not that it bothers me, I very rarely drink alcohol anyway


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Suzzanne said:


> Thankyou, I have texted him and suggested it, like I said he's not as forward as me, unfortunately
> Dry City?? What does that mean exactly? Not that it bothers me, I very rarely drink alcohol anyway


Rehab is a private compound and part of the "planning" rules are that you cannot sell / buy Alcohol - either in Restaurants or in any shops.

Louise is "T-Total" and I'm not bothered either way - so no big deal. The hotels in Cairo, along with many restaurants and the British club, all sell local beer which is OK.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Rehab is a private compound and part of the "planning" rules are that you cannot sell / buy Alcohol - either in Restaurants or in any shops.
> 
> Louise is "T-Total" and I'm not bothered either way - so no big deal. The hotels in Cairo, along with many restaurants and the British club, all sell local beer which is OK.


Adrian
Long time, no see ... hope you and your family are well and all the best for 2011.
Just wondering do Drinkies or Cheers deleiver to Rehab, as most of Nasr City is dry but they deleiver here.

Cheers
NZCowboy


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep - too long.
We must meet up - you have yet to meet my "gang" - as things are now a bit quieter after Xmas I should set something up.
All the best for you and yours as well.

I think they have delivered but not really allowed - i know of one person who had to "meet" them at the gate :-(


----------

